# Schmidt: Notre Dame - libretto search, insights



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Franz Schmidt's Notre Dame will come up soon in my lecture group among operas based on Victor Hugo's work and my teacher will make me want to listen to it as usual.

Does anybody have a libretto they can share ? Internet doesn't seem to have it. OK, there is a score with text, but I won't go that far.

Do you have other insights on that opera ? I know the intermezzo, which is played a lot. And I have actually seen the opera, a long time ago, because an adventurous Slovak opera company of _Košice_ (a smaller town than Bratislava !) did it. But it was interspersed with words and probably cut a lot. I have almost no memory of it. I just remember, Esmeralda was somewhat attracted to Claude Frolo there, unlike the novel.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

If you're willing to pay € 13.99 you can purchase a copy here - Perhaps share the cost with your classmates -





__





Notre Dame


Notre dame Schmidt Franz Text (Libretto) Musikverlag UFA Musikbücher Text/Libretto




shop.bauer-hieber.com


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love the opera, I have it in the version recorded by Capriccio (incidentally a super bargain at jpc right now: the double CD for 8.99 euro). Unfortunately the booklet comes without libretto.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Actually, the original Capriccio release did come with a libretto - I have it. I love this opera; the music is just so beautiful. But it's easy to understand why it's not in the repertoire.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Just to mention it, there is an opera based in the same Hugo story... with a libretto by Hugo himself!.

The opera is called "La Esmeralda", and the composer is Louise Bertin. It's complete in youtube. And a nice opera, too!.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

What fresh smell is this? (Not the most batshite nonsense you will read today by any means!) Nuts, bonkers, frigin raving I tell you!!!

N.


----------

